# Cruze 2.0L in India versus Ford Fiesta 2011



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

darkmav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India. Good to see a forum exclusively for the Cruze!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where in India are you from? I am Hemank from pune and my company manufacturers automotive ftermarket products, with a wide range for Cruze. You can go to the Vendor Section and go to 'Electron Performance' to see all products and details. Since you are in India (Anywhere, Installation will be optional for you).

Also check out our website: Home Page

Coming back to your point:
Ford Fiesta is nothing compared to the Cruze if you love driving. Too sad the Indian Cruze is not equipped with ESP , (a.k.a. ESC, DSC, etc) unlike most of its competitors, (Laura, Jetta, etc), (even the Ford fiesta doesnt.)

The rest of the Car is fantastic. Forget Ford Fiesta. Go for the Cruze LTZ AT (Automatic transmission) - the 6 speed auto is much better than the manual available in india ie, the 5 speed MT ; NO 6 SPEED here  

The car is worth the price. And its even better with our products 

check out the vendor section on this website by clicking here : 

Electron Performance - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums

Have a nice day

Hemank


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi

Good to hear from you. I'm from Kanpur.

What are the typical mileage numbers that people have reported on the Cruze. What is your experience?

In my opinion, things like automatic transmission and cruise control don't make sense in India except if you are driving mostly on the highway. And most highways in this part of the country are awful, so sacrificing fuel economy for the convenience of an automatic in the LTZ does not seem like a good idea to me. Plus, I sort of like manual transmission, as I am an old school car enthusiast 

Yes, I am indeed interested in spicing up the vehicle with accessories which would be useful, but not as interested in styling enhancements. The car itself will be an enormous expenditure to undertake. So, for now at least, we will go for the LT.

I find your website quite interesting (and tempting ). What is Chevrolet's policy about retrofitting the vehicle with accessories not purchased through them? 

The showroom guy who came to our home a few days back was not very enthusiastic about it, but when I pointed out that quite a few things I'd want are not on their standard accessories list, he said something could be worked out locally. As a trivial example, they offer a satnav system, but I want to buy a Garmin GPS with a bigger screen.

But most importantly since Autocar claims that the vehicle is likely to undergo upgrades, do you suggest waiting for the new model or should we buy the LT right away?

I hope you won't mind answering some more questions over the next few hours/days


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

By the way, the Chevrolet India website lists two models of the Cruze LT (and LTZ): the Cruze LT and the *new* Cruze LT. What's "new" about the new Cruze? I can't figure out o the website, and the showroom guys don't seem to know. I know that it has the same engine, so not the horsepower upgrade I was talking about.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I hate to sound condascending, but having been on Indian roads (admittedly it has been 6 years since my last visit) a decent amount I would say go ahead and buy the current version. That should be MORE than enough power to go from 0-50kmph (30ish mph) which is what Indian driving seems to consist of 90% of the time. Indian roads are too clogged to really make use the extra power and torque, so why sacrifice fuel economy?

I'm not sure which engine they're using in India, but the European (global) 2.0L diesel has a "tuned" and "detuned" version. Roughly the same engine, but I believe one is more aggressively calibrated.

Good luck with your purchase, I know in India buying a car like this is a very expensive proposition. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## HotCruze (Aug 16, 2011)

darkmav said:


> Hi
> 
> Good to hear from you. I'm from Kanpur.
> 
> ...


 
My dear, Automatic transmissions are much better in terms of use and mileage. Manuals are only for sport enthusiasts. Cruze AT (being a 6 speed) gives better gas mileage than the 5 speed Manual. Esspecially the diesel one running at low RPMs, is much more efficient in AT. Also, In places like india, where you dont have much road to drive, and heavy traffic situations, Automatic makes more sense. Manual Transmissions are NOT FOR GAS MILEAGE. they are for having fun. This is a common mis conception that everyone has in India. The corporate people do not promote automatic transmissions to sell the MT's not sold in many parts of the world. Also, the Manual is useless in traffic situations, specially with the heavy clutch and the HUGE Turbo lag in the Cruze diesel. and its boring and tedious. Take my advice, spend a little more, but be happy. Test drive both. Specially in traffic situations, and highway situations. You will realise, that the Auto makes more sense for a Daily use car in India.


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

wbwing said:


> I hate to sound condascending, but having been on Indian roads (admittedly it has been 6 years since my last visit) a decent amount I would say go ahead and buy the current version. That should be MORE than enough power to go from 0-50kmph (30ish mph) which is what Indian driving seems to consist of 90% of the time. Indian roads are too clogged to really make use the extra power and torque, so why sacrifice fuel economy?


No, you're right, and I don't think you're being condescending at all. I chose the LT version because I see no purpose of a sunroof, cruise control and a couple of other things that come with the LTZ. I am an engineer myself, and having driven in the US, both my father and I were very hesitant about spending money on features we would never use, or which would likely require excessive maintenance after being subjected to the horrible roads we have here.



wbwing said:


> I'm not sure which engine they're using in India, but the European (global) 2.0L diesel has a "tuned" and "detuned" version. Roughly the same engine, but I believe one is more aggressively calibrated.


We have only one engine option in India: a 2.0 L diesel version. In India, diesel is way cheaper than petrol (the cost of which is being increased at a rapid rate every few months or so). I cannot universally say that buying diesel cars is a better idea, as it depends on which car it is and for what purpose it'll be used, but for us buying a diesel car was the only option.

hotcruze, it is also a matter of personal preference -- I prefer manual. We didn't get the automatic to test, but an engineer from Chevrolet India himself told me that the automatic is probably not worth it for me given that I'll be driving on treacherous roads. 

Thanks for your inputs folks! Its really nice to be on a forum exclusively for the Cruze. Now, I just hope we get our car soon!

PS -- I have read a lot about the turbo lag. I did not feel it when I test drove the car. Perhaps that's because I wasn't perceptive enough, and also because I haven't driven turbo-diesel cars before. The car has been around in India for about 2 years, with only minor cosmetic changes, and I have seen the turbo lag being alleged in the reviews right from the early days. Why hasn't Chevrolet India done anything about it?


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Turbo lag is just a fact of life for a Turbo. It is pretty small for our NA Cruze's because the turbo is so small and so close to the engine. If you don't really feel it, why care? Additionally, the diesel is a European engine. So GM India has some say in calibrating the car for Indian roads, but not much in changing the engine design, after the fact.


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

Good point


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

1. My only concern is that if Chevrolet introduces the 163 PS version in India, there may be a possibility that _this_ car would get step-motherly treatment in service or in part replacements because in India, the sales folks always try to phase out the old equipment and coax people to buy new stuff.

2. I called up the Chevrolet office in Gurgaon (after being redirected to them by the Gujarat office), and asked several questions. A very patient person (in the technical division, I was told) answered many of my questions and referred to the clutch as having been designed to be hard among other things. 

*But most importantly, he said Chevrolet India does not plan to upgrade the engine or the car for another 2-3 years. New LT and LTZ models were recently introduced. The LT comes with climate control now. So I am guessing (and hoping!) that Autocar India got this wrong in it's predictions.*

3. In spite of being aware of the turbo lag alleged by all reviewers, somehow I did not have a problem overtaking a bus at around 45-50 kmph in the 3rd/4th gear. This is a big deal in India, and perhaps a good small test. I was using the manual transmission version.

4. I was very impressed with the car's ability to easily climb steep slopes and badly constructed speed breakers at low speeds. My father especially liked the traction at high speeds, and felt that the handling was considerably better than the Fiesta Diesel.

We also looked at the Volkswagen Vento and the Tata Aria (not a sedan, but still). The pickup of the Vento is slated to be better than the Cruze, however I did not see a significant difference. Volkswagen's policies vis a vis upgrades, accessories and other features were very very restrictive. It seemed more like a 'official/VIP' car, than an enthusiast's vehicle. The waiting time on the Vento was "at least 2 months", and same went for the Ford Fiesta. I did not find the Aria to be a value for money car, even though it was very tempting given the masculine structure and ultra comfortable interiors. The Fiesta had very good handling, but the rear wasn't nearly as comfortable as the Cruze, and further it seemed to rattle and shake slightly at very high speeds, and while negotiating turns and bends.

I would like to hear from Cruze owners about these issues, especially those from India.


----------



## darkmav (Aug 18, 2011)

*Chevrolet Cruze LTZ*

Hi everyone.

Just wanted to let you know that I decided to go in for the Chevrolet Cruze LTZ. I must admit that it was not at all a difficult decision technically, as the car is far superior to the Ford Fiesta TDi (in India), even though the latter is cheaper and the higher trims come with almost the same features.

So, I've been driving for about a week now, and am absolutely thrilled. I was wondering if you have any inputs about the run-in of the diesel engine. The dealer I purchased the car from said the car is good to go and I need not worry about keeping a low RPM in the first few weeks, or drive in any particular manner to help the run-in.

Regarding the turbo-lag, it is perceptible, but I have found it to be a rather useful feature that (oddly) allows me to crawl sometimes even in the third gear without the car stalling, at low RPM, and then accelerate reasonably quickly without having to shift gears. This is particularly useful in traffic. But if I downshift from 3rd to 2nd, then the turbo lag goes away. Overall, I do not find it a negative feature at all, despite what the Indian reviewers have constantly been saying. Using AT on the kind of roads we have here makes no sense and it is a maintenance nightmare.

I am disappointed with the front light beam -- the intensity seems to be low, and also somewhat poorly focused.

Anyway, thanks for your inputs! I plan to start another thread soon, which addresses technical issues that have come to my mind since I purchased the car.


----------

